# Install waterfalls to existing pool



## carolpalmer (Jul 19, 2016)

I bought a villa with a 15x25 ground pool. I'm planning to order lock in the cover to keep the debris out. I am searching for right pool maintenance companies for above the ground pool wall and liner. I'm researching, seeking expert advice and cost estimate from swimming pool installation massachussets. 
Is it possible to install a waterfall to an existing inground? My friend suggested that it is possible however might be costly. 
Meanwhile, some say that the waterfalls would cause you to lose more water to evaporation. 
I intend to drown out the sound from the pool pump and heat pump. I wanna enjoy the sound of water flow rather than noise from the machines.
Was wondering if I need a timer for the pump or heater? But may not invest much in a timer at this point. I guess a simple mechanical one would be more economical. Do chime in with your points and suggestions.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

is there any chance you could move the equiptment from the usual side of the house to next to the pool????

if so ya could build an enclosure around it and then add to that building a waterfall or several waterfalls cascading down from the top of it to drown out the sounds of the equipt inside the shelter/shed/enclosure you build--and ya can always add in some cheap 2 inch insulation from home depot inside it to lower noise also 

ya could also throw a hot-tub onto the top of the mess so ya have an elevated hot-tub with equiptment under it and waterfall sounds


----------



## carolpalmer (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks, would definietely try for insulation tape for lowering the noise. Meanwhile I am looking for options to move the equipment so that I can accomodate an enclosure. Once again thanks.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

Yes, it's possible. I found this article that explains how to install a waterfall to an existing pool: https://www.abchomeandcommercial.com/blog/can-you-add-waterfall-to-an-existing-pool/ It can be very relaxing and add a lot of beauty to your yard.


----------

